# Business planning



## garyalan59 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am an experienced hobbyist woodworker, but new to CNC woodworking. I served as a submarine mechanic/machinist in the US Navy and am familiar with all types of wood and metal working machinery. I'm embarking on a business venture in CNC woodcarving, partially due to dissatisfaction with my 2nd career after the Navy. Am purchasing a Legacy Arty 58 5-axis hybrid mill as my first CNC machine - saw it at a trade show in KC in February and was captivated by it's capabilities. Need some advice on business plan writing, as I'm a mental midget when it comes to business acumen.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

You might try a business networking group such as BNI. You will likely find a business professional that can help you with this. It might also be a good chance to meet people that could help you market your business.


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

*Business Planning*



garyalan59 said:


> I am an experienced hobbyist woodworker, but new to CNC woodworking. I served as a submarine mechanic/machinist in the US Navy and am familiar with all types of wood and metal working machinery. I'm embarking on a business venture in CNC woodcarving, partially due to dissatisfaction with my 2nd career after the Navy. Am purchasing a Legacy Arty 58 5-axis hybrid mill as my first CNC machine - saw it at a trade show in KC in February and was captivated by it's capabilities. Need some advice on business plan writing, as I'm a mental midget when it comes to business acumen.


Hello - 

The link below could assist you with your venture...they offer several different fields of expertise and getting things started...they have good resources as well...

Starting a Business | Starting a Small Business | Startup | Entrepreneur.com

Once you determine the product or service you would like to provide, then you could decide on the best method to produce and market the items and this is where the above will assist...

Find a niche and try not to be all things to all people...from experience, this is where many can and have failed...do 1 - 2 things and be very good at those items...work toward your strengths and talents...

There are many items out there - some good some bad, but what I have found through the above, this is a good starting point...

Fred


----------

